# Venezuela: "Opposition" systematically attacking food infrastructure



## Bleipriester

More than 30 facilities and vehicles involved in food distribution have been attacked in the recent months. Food aid workers were shot at.
The latest act of terrorism by the US-backed "opposition":
Over 50 tons of food awaiting distribution burned under the slogan "no more hunger". So then agitators can crawl out of their holes to accuse the "starving regime" with bitter words of wrath and indignation.

"The attack took place in the municipality Simon Bolivar in Barcelona, Anzoategui state, when a group of attackers infiltrated a government food distribution centre. The Ministry of Food has stated the attackers set fire to the interior of a warehouse, destroying a stockpile of basic food products awaiting distribution.

Food Minister Rodolfo Marco Torres described the incident as an act of terrorism, blaming opposition supporters.

“This is … fascism, this attack on the people by these terrorists,” he said."

Venezuela: "Terrorists" Torch 50 Tons of Food as ex-National Guard Chief Indicted


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> More than 30 facilities and vehicles involved in food distribution have been attacked in the recent months. Food aid workers were shot at.
> The latest act of terrorism by the US-backed "opposition":
> Over 50 tons of food awaiting distribution burned under the slogan "no more hunger". So then agitators can crawl out of their holes to accuse the "starving regime" with bitter words of wrath and indignation.
> 
> "The attack took place in the municipality Simon Bolivar in Barcelona, Anzoategui state, when a group of attackers infiltrated a government food distribution centre. The Ministry of Food has stated the attackers set fire to the interior of a warehouse, destroying a stockpile of basic food products awaiting distribution.
> 
> Food Minister Rodolfo Marco Torres described the incident as an act of terrorism, blaming opposition supporters.
> 
> “This is … fascism, this attack on the people by these terrorists,” he said."
> 
> Venezuela: "Terrorists" Torch 50 Tons of Food as ex-National Guard Chief Indicted


We're 100% absolutely sure this isn't an "inside job"............  Got it..........


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Ah the joys of Socialism


----------



## pismoe

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ah the joys of Socialism


-----------------------------------------------------------   i'd say the same as just above , joy of socialism .   That being said its the 'venezuelan gov' headed by 'maduro' that is at fault for the starving people  BPreister .


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 facilities and vehicles involved in food distribution have been attacked in the recent months. Food aid workers were shot at.
> The latest act of terrorism by the US-backed "opposition":
> Over 50 tons of food awaiting distribution burned under the slogan "no more hunger". So then agitators can crawl out of their holes to accuse the "starving regime" with bitter words of wrath and indignation.
> 
> "The attack took place in the municipality Simon Bolivar in Barcelona, Anzoategui state, when a group of attackers infiltrated a government food distribution centre. The Ministry of Food has stated the attackers set fire to the interior of a warehouse, destroying a stockpile of basic food products awaiting distribution.
> 
> Food Minister Rodolfo Marco Torres described the incident as an act of terrorism, blaming opposition supporters.
> 
> “This is … fascism, this attack on the people by these terrorists,” he said."
> 
> Venezuela: "Terrorists" Torch 50 Tons of Food as ex-National Guard Chief Indicted
> 
> 
> 
> We're 100% absolutely sure this isn't an "inside job"............  Got it..........
Click to expand...

Well, you a new to the conspiracy scene! Welcome!


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 facilities and vehicles involved in food distribution have been attacked in the recent months. Food aid workers were shot at.
> The latest act of terrorism by the US-backed "opposition":
> Over 50 tons of food awaiting distribution burned under the slogan "no more hunger". So then agitators can crawl out of their holes to accuse the "starving regime" with bitter words of wrath and indignation.
> 
> "The attack took place in the municipality Simon Bolivar in Barcelona, Anzoategui state, when a group of attackers infiltrated a government food distribution centre. The Ministry of Food has stated the attackers set fire to the interior of a warehouse, destroying a stockpile of basic food products awaiting distribution.
> 
> Food Minister Rodolfo Marco Torres described the incident as an act of terrorism, blaming opposition supporters.
> 
> “This is … fascism, this attack on the people by these terrorists,” he said."
> 
> Venezuela: "Terrorists" Torch 50 Tons of Food as ex-National Guard Chief Indicted
> 
> 
> 
> We're 100% absolutely sure this isn't an "inside job"............  Got it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you a new to the conspiracy scene! Welcome!
Click to expand...

--  no conspiracy , simply 'maduros' fault .         Too bad that the people were disarmed by 'maduro' eh .


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 facilities and vehicles involved in food distribution have been attacked in the recent months. Food aid workers were shot at.
> The latest act of terrorism by the US-backed "opposition":
> Over 50 tons of food awaiting distribution burned under the slogan "no more hunger". So then agitators can crawl out of their holes to accuse the "starving regime" with bitter words of wrath and indignation.
> 
> "The attack took place in the municipality Simon Bolivar in Barcelona, Anzoategui state, when a group of attackers infiltrated a government food distribution centre. The Ministry of Food has stated the attackers set fire to the interior of a warehouse, destroying a stockpile of basic food products awaiting distribution.
> 
> Food Minister Rodolfo Marco Torres described the incident as an act of terrorism, blaming opposition supporters.
> 
> “This is … fascism, this attack on the people by these terrorists,” he said."
> 
> Venezuela: "Terrorists" Torch 50 Tons of Food as ex-National Guard Chief Indicted
> 
> 
> 
> We're 100% absolutely sure this isn't an "inside job"............  Got it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you a new to the conspiracy scene! Welcome!
Click to expand...

Nope, not claiming it's a conspiracy there Mr deflection, simply stating that we don't know it it's rebels or the government trying to frame the rebels.  But obviously your news report supports your bias so have fun.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Bleipriester said:


> More than 30 facilities and vehicles involved in food distribution have been attacked in the recent months. Food aid workers were shot at.
> The latest act of terrorism by the US-backed "opposition":
> Over 50 tons of food awaiting distribution burned under the slogan "no more hunger". So then agitators can crawl out of their holes to accuse the "starving regime" with bitter words of wrath and indignation.
> 
> "The attack took place in the municipality Simon Bolivar in Barcelona, Anzoategui state, when a group of attackers infiltrated a government food distribution centre. The Ministry of Food has stated the attackers set fire to the interior of a warehouse, destroying a stockpile of basic food products awaiting distribution.
> 
> Food Minister Rodolfo Marco Torres described the incident as an act of terrorism, blaming opposition supporters.
> 
> “This is … fascism, this attack on the people by these terrorists,” he said."
> 
> Venezuela: "Terrorists" Torch 50 Tons of Food as ex-National Guard Chief Indicted


I read someplace a couple years ago that a warehouse full of toilet paper was found while there was none in the stores.

Now, who controls distribution? The people or the elites who are the opposition.

I think these are fake shortages to overthrow the elected government.


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 facilities and vehicles involved in food distribution have been attacked in the recent months. Food aid workers were shot at.
> The latest act of terrorism by the US-backed "opposition":
> Over 50 tons of food awaiting distribution burned under the slogan "no more hunger". So then agitators can crawl out of their holes to accuse the "starving regime" with bitter words of wrath and indignation.
> 
> "The attack took place in the municipality Simon Bolivar in Barcelona, Anzoategui state, when a group of attackers infiltrated a government food distribution centre. The Ministry of Food has stated the attackers set fire to the interior of a warehouse, destroying a stockpile of basic food products awaiting distribution.
> 
> Food Minister Rodolfo Marco Torres described the incident as an act of terrorism, blaming opposition supporters.
> 
> “This is … fascism, this attack on the people by these terrorists,” he said."
> 
> Venezuela: "Terrorists" Torch 50 Tons of Food as ex-National Guard Chief Indicted
> 
> 
> 
> We're 100% absolutely sure this isn't an "inside job"............  Got it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you a new to the conspiracy scene! Welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --  no conspiracy , simply 'maduros' fault .         Too bad that the people were disarmed by 'maduro' eh .
Click to expand...

Wrong again. You bring up you fake news despite being refuted.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 facilities and vehicles involved in food distribution have been attacked in the recent months. Food aid workers were shot at.
> The latest act of terrorism by the US-backed "opposition":
> Over 50 tons of food awaiting distribution burned under the slogan "no more hunger". So then agitators can crawl out of their holes to accuse the "starving regime" with bitter words of wrath and indignation.
> 
> "The attack took place in the municipality Simon Bolivar in Barcelona, Anzoategui state, when a group of attackers infiltrated a government food distribution centre. The Ministry of Food has stated the attackers set fire to the interior of a warehouse, destroying a stockpile of basic food products awaiting distribution.
> 
> Food Minister Rodolfo Marco Torres described the incident as an act of terrorism, blaming opposition supporters.
> 
> “This is … fascism, this attack on the people by these terrorists,” he said."
> 
> Venezuela: "Terrorists" Torch 50 Tons of Food as ex-National Guard Chief Indicted
> 
> 
> 
> We're 100% absolutely sure this isn't an "inside job"............  Got it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you a new to the conspiracy scene! Welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not claiming it's a conspiracy there Mr deflection, simply stating that we don't know it it's rebels or the government trying to frame the rebels.  But obviously your news report supports your bias so have fun.
Click to expand...

No, the government gains nothing from burning food. You have to apply logics.


----------



## Bleipriester

P F Tinmore said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 facilities and vehicles involved in food distribution have been attacked in the recent months. Food aid workers were shot at.
> The latest act of terrorism by the US-backed "opposition":
> Over 50 tons of food awaiting distribution burned under the slogan "no more hunger". So then agitators can crawl out of their holes to accuse the "starving regime" with bitter words of wrath and indignation.
> 
> "The attack took place in the municipality Simon Bolivar in Barcelona, Anzoategui state, when a group of attackers infiltrated a government food distribution centre. The Ministry of Food has stated the attackers set fire to the interior of a warehouse, destroying a stockpile of basic food products awaiting distribution.
> 
> Food Minister Rodolfo Marco Torres described the incident as an act of terrorism, blaming opposition supporters.
> 
> “This is … fascism, this attack on the people by these terrorists,” he said."
> 
> Venezuela: "Terrorists" Torch 50 Tons of Food as ex-National Guard Chief Indicted
> 
> 
> 
> I read someplace a couple years ago that a warehouse full of toilet paper was found while there was none in the stores.
> 
> Now, who controls distribution? The people or the elites who are the opposition.
> 
> I think these are fake shortages to overthrow the elected government.
Click to expand...

Yes, that is what is happening there.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 facilities and vehicles involved in food distribution have been attacked in the recent months. Food aid workers were shot at.
> The latest act of terrorism by the US-backed "opposition":
> Over 50 tons of food awaiting distribution burned under the slogan "no more hunger". So then agitators can crawl out of their holes to accuse the "starving regime" with bitter words of wrath and indignation.
> 
> "The attack took place in the municipality Simon Bolivar in Barcelona, Anzoategui state, when a group of attackers infiltrated a government food distribution centre. The Ministry of Food has stated the attackers set fire to the interior of a warehouse, destroying a stockpile of basic food products awaiting distribution.
> 
> Food Minister Rodolfo Marco Torres described the incident as an act of terrorism, blaming opposition supporters.
> 
> “This is … fascism, this attack on the people by these terrorists,” he said."
> 
> Venezuela: "Terrorists" Torch 50 Tons of Food as ex-National Guard Chief Indicted
> 
> 
> 
> We're 100% absolutely sure this isn't an "inside job"............  Got it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you a new to the conspiracy scene! Welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not claiming it's a conspiracy there Mr deflection, simply stating that we don't know it it's rebels or the government trying to frame the rebels.  But obviously your news report supports your bias so have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the government gains nothing from burning food. You have to apply logics.
Click to expand...

Sure thing there Sparkette.  The government potentially gains massive support.  Try applying logic yourself instead of relying completely on your naive bias.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 facilities and vehicles involved in food distribution have been attacked in the recent months. Food aid workers were shot at.
> The latest act of terrorism by the US-backed "opposition":
> Over 50 tons of food awaiting distribution burned under the slogan "no more hunger". So then agitators can crawl out of their holes to accuse the "starving regime" with bitter words of wrath and indignation.
> 
> "The attack took place in the municipality Simon Bolivar in Barcelona, Anzoategui state, when a group of attackers infiltrated a government food distribution centre. The Ministry of Food has stated the attackers set fire to the interior of a warehouse, destroying a stockpile of basic food products awaiting distribution.
> 
> Food Minister Rodolfo Marco Torres described the incident as an act of terrorism, blaming opposition supporters.
> 
> “This is … fascism, this attack on the people by these terrorists,” he said."
> 
> Venezuela: "Terrorists" Torch 50 Tons of Food as ex-National Guard Chief Indicted
> 
> 
> 
> We're 100% absolutely sure this isn't an "inside job"............  Got it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you a new to the conspiracy scene! Welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not claiming it's a conspiracy there Mr deflection, simply stating that we don't know it it's rebels or the government trying to frame the rebels.  But obviously your news report supports your bias so have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the government gains nothing from burning food. You have to apply logics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing there Sparkette.  The government potentially gains massive support.  Try applying logic yourself instead of relying completely on your naive bias.
Click to expand...

It is the criminal, murderous "opposition" that gains massive support for the government. They have the US supporting them so they think they get away with anything.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're 100% absolutely sure this isn't an "inside job"............  Got it..........
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you a new to the conspiracy scene! Welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not claiming it's a conspiracy there Mr deflection, simply stating that we don't know it it's rebels or the government trying to frame the rebels.  But obviously your news report supports your bias so have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the government gains nothing from burning food. You have to apply logics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing there Sparkette.  The government potentially gains massive support.  Try applying logic yourself instead of relying completely on your naive bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the criminal, murderous "opposition" that gains massive support for the government. They have the US supporting them so they think they get away with anything.
Click to expand...

Like I said, I don't know which side it really to blame so it's a moot point, you on the other hand choose to believe only the side you support.  If you're not a paid propagandist you should apply for the job............


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you a new to the conspiracy scene! Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not claiming it's a conspiracy there Mr deflection, simply stating that we don't know it it's rebels or the government trying to frame the rebels.  But obviously your news report supports your bias so have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the government gains nothing from burning food. You have to apply logics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing there Sparkette.  The government potentially gains massive support.  Try applying logic yourself instead of relying completely on your naive bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the criminal, murderous "opposition" that gains massive support for the government. They have the US supporting them so they think they get away with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I don't know which side it really to blame so it's a moot point, you on the other hand choose to believe only the side you support.  If you're not a paid propagandist you should apply for the job............
Click to expand...

No, a false flag is not on the table here. Look into it. You have a violent opposition that burns even people alive.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not claiming it's a conspiracy there Mr deflection, simply stating that we don't know it it's rebels or the government trying to frame the rebels.  But obviously your news report supports your bias so have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the government gains nothing from burning food. You have to apply logics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing there Sparkette.  The government potentially gains massive support.  Try applying logic yourself instead of relying completely on your naive bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the criminal, murderous "opposition" that gains massive support for the government. They have the US supporting them so they think they get away with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I don't know which side it really to blame so it's a moot point, you on the other hand choose to believe only the side you support.  If you're not a paid propagandist you should apply for the job............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, a false flag is not on the table here. Look into it. You have a violent opposition that burns even people alive.
Click to expand...

But the government is pure as the driven snow.........


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not claiming it's a conspiracy there Mr deflection, simply stating that we don't know it it's rebels or the government trying to frame the rebels.  But obviously your news report supports your bias so have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the government gains nothing from burning food. You have to apply logics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing there Sparkette.  The government potentially gains massive support.  Try applying logic yourself instead of relying completely on your naive bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the criminal, murderous "opposition" that gains massive support for the government. They have the US supporting them so they think they get away with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I don't know which side it really to blame so it's a moot point, you on the other hand choose to believe only the side you support.  If you're not a paid propagandist you should apply for the job............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, a false flag is not on the table here. Look into it. You have a violent opposition that burns even people alive.
Click to expand...

Of course you'd rather blame the US and the opposition for what Chavez and Maduro have done to their own country.  
Here's one view which you will dismiss as propaganda because Venezuela is allied with Russia therefore neither can do no wrong in your eyes..............

How Venezuela's Repressive Government Controls the Nation Through Hunger | HuffPost


----------



## P F Tinmore

The same movie the US plays against every country they don't like. You would think that people would recognize reruns when they see them.


----------



## Muhammed

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you a new to the conspiracy scene! Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not claiming it's a conspiracy there Mr deflection, simply stating that we don't know it it's rebels or the government trying to frame the rebels.  But obviously your news report supports your bias so have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the government gains nothing from burning food. You have to apply logics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing there Sparkette.  The government potentially gains massive support.  Try applying logic yourself instead of relying completely on your naive bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the criminal, murderous "opposition" that gains massive support for the government. They have the US supporting them so they think they get away with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I don't know which side it really to blame so it's a moot point, you on the other hand choose to believe only the side you support.  If you're not a paid propagandist you should apply for the job............
Click to expand...

It also could have been an empty warehouse.

A likely scenario is that hungry people broke into a food warehouse, found no food, and then set the building on fire.


----------



## Ringel05

Muhammed said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not claiming it's a conspiracy there Mr deflection, simply stating that we don't know it it's rebels or the government trying to frame the rebels.  But obviously your news report supports your bias so have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the government gains nothing from burning food. You have to apply logics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing there Sparkette.  The government potentially gains massive support.  Try applying logic yourself instead of relying completely on your naive bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the criminal, murderous "opposition" that gains massive support for the government. They have the US supporting them so they think they get away with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I don't know which side it really to blame so it's a moot point, you on the other hand choose to believe only the side you support.  If you're not a paid propagandist you should apply for the job............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It also could have been an empty warehouse.
> 
> A likely scenario is that hungry people broke into a food warehouse, found no food, and then set the building on fire.
Click to expand...

No one knows because the repressive regime will only tell the world what they want the world to know.


----------



## Ringel05

P F Tinmore said:


> The same movie the US plays against every country they don't like. You would think that people would recognize reruns when they see them.


Yup, it's gotta be the evil CIA........  The regime in Venezuela had absolutely nothing to do with their own problems.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the government gains nothing from burning food. You have to apply logics.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing there Sparkette.  The government potentially gains massive support.  Try applying logic yourself instead of relying completely on your naive bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the criminal, murderous "opposition" that gains massive support for the government. They have the US supporting them so they think they get away with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I don't know which side it really to blame so it's a moot point, you on the other hand choose to believe only the side you support.  If you're not a paid propagandist you should apply for the job............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, a false flag is not on the table here. Look into it. You have a violent opposition that burns even people alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you'd rather blame the US and the opposition for what Chavez and Maduro have done to their own country.
> Here's one view which you will dismiss as propaganda because Venezuela is allied with Russia therefore neither can do no wrong in your eyes..............
> 
> How Venezuela's Repressive Government Controls the Nation Through Hunger | HuffPost
Click to expand...

Is this the the "Abhorrent Propaganda that controls the Westerners"  thread?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing there Sparkette.  The government potentially gains massive support.  Try applying logic yourself instead of relying completely on your naive bias.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the criminal, murderous "opposition" that gains massive support for the government. They have the US supporting them so they think they get away with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I don't know which side it really to blame so it's a moot point, you on the other hand choose to believe only the side you support.  If you're not a paid propagandist you should apply for the job............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, a false flag is not on the table here. Look into it. You have a violent opposition that burns even people alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you'd rather blame the US and the opposition for what Chavez and Maduro have done to their own country.
> Here's one view which you will dismiss as propaganda because Venezuela is allied with Russia therefore neither can do no wrong in your eyes..............
> 
> How Venezuela's Repressive Government Controls the Nation Through Hunger | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the the "Abhorrent Propaganda that controls the Westerners"  thread?
Click to expand...

Still deflecting......  Dud (yeah, I spelled it correctly) you're as transparent as transparent can be.  Stop digging that hole any deeper before ya know it you'll be passing through earth's core..........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the criminal, murderous "opposition" that gains massive support for the government. They have the US supporting them so they think they get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I don't know which side it really to blame so it's a moot point, you on the other hand choose to believe only the side you support.  If you're not a paid propagandist you should apply for the job............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, a false flag is not on the table here. Look into it. You have a violent opposition that burns even people alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you'd rather blame the US and the opposition for what Chavez and Maduro have done to their own country.
> Here's one view which you will dismiss as propaganda because Venezuela is allied with Russia therefore neither can do no wrong in your eyes..............
> 
> How Venezuela's Repressive Government Controls the Nation Through Hunger | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the the "Abhorrent Propaganda that controls the Westerners"  thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still deflecting......  Dud (yeah, I spelled it correctly) you're as transparent as transparent can be.  Stop digging that hole any deeper before ya know it you'll be passing through earth's core..........
Click to expand...

The US and its worldwide active "oppositions" can´t do wrong, right? It must be others, it must!


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I don't know which side it really to blame so it's a moot point, you on the other hand choose to believe only the side you support.  If you're not a paid propagandist you should apply for the job............
> 
> 
> 
> No, a false flag is not on the table here. Look into it. You have a violent opposition that burns even people alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you'd rather blame the US and the opposition for what Chavez and Maduro have done to their own country.
> Here's one view which you will dismiss as propaganda because Venezuela is allied with Russia therefore neither can do no wrong in your eyes..............
> 
> How Venezuela's Repressive Government Controls the Nation Through Hunger | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the the "Abhorrent Propaganda that controls the Westerners"  thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still deflecting......  Dud (yeah, I spelled it correctly) you're as transparent as transparent can be.  Stop digging that hole any deeper before ya know it you'll be passing through earth's core..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US and its worldwide active "oppositions" can´t do wrong, right? It must be others, it must!
Click to expand...

Where did I ever say they can do no wrong, they fuck up all the time.  The reality you either don't know about or refuse to see is world politics is Machiavellian at best and the even your beloved Russian Federation and their allies are well schooled in it's application, in many cases even more so than the US.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ringel05 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same movie the US plays against every country they don't like. You would think that people would recognize reruns when they see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it's gotta be the evil CIA........  The regime in Venezuela had absolutely nothing to do with their own problems.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

P F Tinmore said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same movie the US plays against every country they don't like. You would think that people would recognize reruns when they see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it's gotta be the evil CIA........  The regime in Venezuela had absolutely nothing to do with their own problems.......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You should know by now that out of context, interpreted sound bites don't influence me.......  Yet you keep trying. Have fun in conspiracy land.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, a false flag is not on the table here. Look into it. You have a violent opposition that burns even people alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you'd rather blame the US and the opposition for what Chavez and Maduro have done to their own country.
> Here's one view which you will dismiss as propaganda because Venezuela is allied with Russia therefore neither can do no wrong in your eyes..............
> 
> How Venezuela's Repressive Government Controls the Nation Through Hunger | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the the "Abhorrent Propaganda that controls the Westerners"  thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still deflecting......  Dud (yeah, I spelled it correctly) you're as transparent as transparent can be.  Stop digging that hole any deeper before ya know it you'll be passing through earth's core..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US and its worldwide active "oppositions" can´t do wrong, right? It must be others, it must!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I ever say they can do no wrong, they fuck up all the time.  The reality you either don't know about or refuse to see is world politics is Machiavellian at best and the even your beloved Russian Federation and their allies are well schooled in it's application, in many cases even more so than the US.
Click to expand...

Nope, they aren´t like the US and its puppets. If you don´t understand what kind of people rules your country, then you won´t understand the rest, as well. Only the filthiest filth, the bottom scum.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you'd rather blame the US and the opposition for what Chavez and Maduro have done to their own country.
> Here's one view which you will dismiss as propaganda because Venezuela is allied with Russia therefore neither can do no wrong in your eyes..............
> 
> How Venezuela's Repressive Government Controls the Nation Through Hunger | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the the "Abhorrent Propaganda that controls the Westerners"  thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still deflecting......  Dud (yeah, I spelled it correctly) you're as transparent as transparent can be.  Stop digging that hole any deeper before ya know it you'll be passing through earth's core..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US and its worldwide active "oppositions" can´t do wrong, right? It must be others, it must!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I ever say they can do no wrong, they fuck up all the time.  The reality you either don't know about or refuse to see is world politics is Machiavellian at best and the even your beloved Russian Federation and their allies are well schooled in it's application, in many cases even more so than the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they aren´t like the US and its puppets. If you don´t understand what kind of people rules your country, then you won´t understand the rest, as well. Only the filthiest filth, the bottom scum.
Click to expand...

You're either completely brainwashed, truly are a RF propagandist or willfully stupid.  I'm guessing you take the short bus to school every day.........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the the "Abhorrent Propaganda that controls the Westerners"  thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Still deflecting......  Dud (yeah, I spelled it correctly) you're as transparent as transparent can be.  Stop digging that hole any deeper before ya know it you'll be passing through earth's core..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US and its worldwide active "oppositions" can´t do wrong, right? It must be others, it must!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I ever say they can do no wrong, they fuck up all the time.  The reality you either don't know about or refuse to see is world politics is Machiavellian at best and the even your beloved Russian Federation and their allies are well schooled in it's application, in many cases even more so than the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they aren´t like the US and its puppets. If you don´t understand what kind of people rules your country, then you won´t understand the rest, as well. Only the filthiest filth, the bottom scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're either completely brainwashed, truly are a RF propagandist or willfully stupid.  I'm guessing you take the short bus to school every day.........
Click to expand...

Then lets rethink 9/11.
When two jets were hijacked and flew to New York with the mightiest airforce not hampering then and then into the towers that both collapsed despite being especially designed to withstand such impacts, did you think it could, it might be a false flag? Did you consider that possibility or did you go out screaming USA! Never forget! ?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still deflecting......  Dud (yeah, I spelled it correctly) you're as transparent as transparent can be.  Stop digging that hole any deeper before ya know it you'll be passing through earth's core..........
> 
> 
> 
> The US and its worldwide active "oppositions" can´t do wrong, right? It must be others, it must!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I ever say they can do no wrong, they fuck up all the time.  The reality you either don't know about or refuse to see is world politics is Machiavellian at best and the even your beloved Russian Federation and their allies are well schooled in it's application, in many cases even more so than the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they aren´t like the US and its puppets. If you don´t understand what kind of people rules your country, then you won´t understand the rest, as well. Only the filthiest filth, the bottom scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're either completely brainwashed, truly are a RF propagandist or willfully stupid.  I'm guessing you take the short bus to school every day.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then lets rethink 9/11.
> When two jets were hijacked and flew to New York with the mightiest airforce not hampering then and then into the towers that both collapsed despite being especially designed to withstand such impacts, did you think it could, it might be a false flag? Did you consider that possibility or did you go out screaming USA! Never forget! ?
Click to expand...

Number one I never in my life screamed USA, number two you're still an idiot to believe all the debunked 9/11 conspiracy bull shit.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US and its worldwide active "oppositions" can´t do wrong, right? It must be others, it must!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I ever say they can do no wrong, they fuck up all the time.  The reality you either don't know about or refuse to see is world politics is Machiavellian at best and the even your beloved Russian Federation and their allies are well schooled in it's application, in many cases even more so than the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they aren´t like the US and its puppets. If you don´t understand what kind of people rules your country, then you won´t understand the rest, as well. Only the filthiest filth, the bottom scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're either completely brainwashed, truly are a RF propagandist or willfully stupid.  I'm guessing you take the short bus to school every day.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then lets rethink 9/11.
> When two jets were hijacked and flew to New York with the mightiest airforce not hampering then and then into the towers that both collapsed despite being especially designed to withstand such impacts, did you think it could, it might be a false flag? Did you consider that possibility or did you go out screaming USA! Never forget! ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number one I never in my life screamed USA, number two you're still an idiot to believe all the debunked 9/11 conspiracy bull shit.
Click to expand...

So now it is conspiracy bullshit? I just named two simple facts! And why did you never scream USA? Not even in your youth?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I ever say they can do no wrong, they fuck up all the time.  The reality you either don't know about or refuse to see is world politics is Machiavellian at best and the even your beloved Russian Federation and their allies are well schooled in it's application, in many cases even more so than the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they aren´t like the US and its puppets. If you don´t understand what kind of people rules your country, then you won´t understand the rest, as well. Only the filthiest filth, the bottom scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're either completely brainwashed, truly are a RF propagandist or willfully stupid.  I'm guessing you take the short bus to school every day.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then lets rethink 9/11.
> When two jets were hijacked and flew to New York with the mightiest airforce not hampering then and then into the towers that both collapsed despite being especially designed to withstand such impacts, did you think it could, it might be a false flag? Did you consider that possibility or did you go out screaming USA! Never forget! ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number one I never in my life screamed USA, number two you're still an idiot to believe all the debunked 9/11 conspiracy bull shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now it is conspiracy bullshit? I just named two simple facts! And why did you never scream USA? Not even in your youth?
Click to expand...

Nope, never felt the need.  
What facts did you mention?  I read two interpretations not backed by any facts.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they aren´t like the US and its puppets. If you don´t understand what kind of people rules your country, then you won´t understand the rest, as well. Only the filthiest filth, the bottom scum.
> 
> 
> 
> You're either completely brainwashed, truly are a RF propagandist or willfully stupid.  I'm guessing you take the short bus to school every day.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then lets rethink 9/11.
> When two jets were hijacked and flew to New York with the mightiest airforce not hampering then and then into the towers that both collapsed despite being especially designed to withstand such impacts, did you think it could, it might be a false flag? Did you consider that possibility or did you go out screaming USA! Never forget! ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number one I never in my life screamed USA, number two you're still an idiot to believe all the debunked 9/11 conspiracy bull shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now it is conspiracy bullshit? I just named two simple facts! And why did you never scream USA? Not even in your youth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never felt the need.
> What facts did you mention?  I read two interpretations not backed by any facts.
Click to expand...

1. The planes were not hampered by the US Airfroce
2. The WTC towers were designed to withstand a plane crash.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're either completely brainwashed, truly are a RF propagandist or willfully stupid.  I'm guessing you take the short bus to school every day.........
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets rethink 9/11.
> When two jets were hijacked and flew to New York with the mightiest airforce not hampering then and then into the towers that both collapsed despite being especially designed to withstand such impacts, did you think it could, it might be a false flag? Did you consider that possibility or did you go out screaming USA! Never forget! ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number one I never in my life screamed USA, number two you're still an idiot to believe all the debunked 9/11 conspiracy bull shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now it is conspiracy bullshit? I just named two simple facts! And why did you never scream USA? Not even in your youth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never felt the need.
> What facts did you mention?  I read two interpretations not backed by any facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. The planes were not hampered by the US Airfroce
> 2. The WTC towers were designed to withstand a plane crash.
Click to expand...

So?  That's your "proof"?  Really?
Now I can't decide if you're naive or simply mentally challenged......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets rethink 9/11.
> When two jets were hijacked and flew to New York with the mightiest airforce not hampering then and then into the towers that both collapsed despite being especially designed to withstand such impacts, did you think it could, it might be a false flag? Did you consider that possibility or did you go out screaming USA! Never forget! ?
> 
> 
> 
> Number one I never in my life screamed USA, number two you're still an idiot to believe all the debunked 9/11 conspiracy bull shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now it is conspiracy bullshit? I just named two simple facts! And why did you never scream USA? Not even in your youth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never felt the need.
> What facts did you mention?  I read two interpretations not backed by any facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. The planes were not hampered by the US Airfroce
> 2. The WTC towers were designed to withstand a plane crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  That's your "proof"?  Really?
> Now I can't decide if you're naive or simply mentally challenged......
Click to expand...

I said I just named two simple facts.


----------

